# Canadian soldier writes song for 10th anniversary of Operation Medusa



## GAP (4 Sep 2016)

Canadian soldier writes song for 10th anniversary of Operation Medusa
Taline McPhedran, CTVNews.ca Saturday, September 3, 2016
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-soldier-writes-song-for-10th-anniversary-of-operation-medusa-1.3057632

 To acknowledge the 10th anniversary of Operation Medusa that saw 15 Canadian troops killed in Afghanistan, a soldier who fought in the battle has released a song called Panjwai.

Capt. Ryan Carey decided to write the song as a way to deal with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, and to deal with what he witnessed in the conflict. The song goes through a retelling of his experiences during the operation to take back the Panjwai district from the Taliban.

The song starts with the crossing of the Arghandab River and the following bombardment that left four Canadian soldiers dead. The Taliban were ready for them, and dug in for a fight.

Song on clip

More on link


----------



## Teager (4 Sep 2016)

Very well done song. Can't believe it's been a decade already. RIP Shane.


----------

